# SIP card - healthcare in spain



## Spainspain (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi,

My husband I are living in the canary islands and unfortunately my husband had an accident a month ago and had to receive urgent medical treatment. My husband did not have private health insurance (as we were also told that due to his high blood pressure that this would not be of benefit to us) and we were unaware of the royal decree which allows those who have been resident prior to April 2012 and earning less than 100k a year to apply for a SIP card. Having since researched and found out about the decree we have both obtained the neccessary documentation and have been granted our SIP cards (which we would have been entitled to since the new legislation came into effect). We wondered if anyone else had any experience as to whether such cards will apply retrospectively (and would consequently apply to the treatment my husband received a month ago for which we have just recieved the medical bills). I can't seem to find any information or advice on the internet about this. Any help, advice or similar experiences are very much appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Spainspain said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband I are living in the canary islands and unfortunately my husband had an accident a month ago and had to receive urgent medical treatment. My husband did not have private health insurance (as we were also told that due to his high blood pressure that this would not be of benefit to us) and we were unaware of the royal decree which allows those who have been resident prior to April 2012 and earning less than 100k a year to apply for a SIP card. Having since researched and found out about the decree we have both obtained the neccessary documentation and have been granted our SIP cards (which we would have been entitled to since the new legislation came into effect). We wondered if anyone else had any experience as to whether such cards will apply retrospectively (and would consequently apply to the treatment my husband received a month ago for which we have just recieved the medical bills). I can't seem to find any information or advice on the internet about this. Any help, advice or similar experiences are very much appreciated.


hi 

have a read of the first post on this thread - it details what you need to do - I'm not sure if it says that you need a 'legislation letter' from the DWP - but most offices are now demanding that as well as everything else detailed there 

I don't think the health cards/ tarjetas sanitarias are called SIP cards in the Canaries though - that's just in the Valencia area

I doubt that you'd be able to claim retrospectively


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lol - I forgot to add the link - but I see you found it before I posted anyway!

I'll close this to save duplication


----------

